# RIU RADIO



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 2014)

We all love music so here's a chance we can all get our DJ on and pass the buck on our influences....Myself at least I keep a tab open with music playing all the time and I wanna hear what others like to listen to. Make your own playlist at least 3 vid's long and try to keep to the same genre per post....No Willy Nelson and Kiss mixed together


----------



## Diabolical666 (Nov 30, 2014)

dedicated to Pin


----------



## Diabolical666 (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2014)

Check Claudio rip it in this coheed video


----------



## bradburry (Dec 3, 2014)

Loving them beats 80% of the day


----------



## chuck estevez (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## bradburry (Dec 3, 2014)

London style 78' hip hop break beats.....EVOLVED!! .


enjoy


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2014)

chuck estevez said:


>


Love that take on the song.....Plus, the blonde is fffinnnee


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Dec 23, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## meenigrow (May 16, 2015)




----------

